# Greasy Spoon Restaurants



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Lone_Hunter gave me a idea about another thread.

How about the greesy spoon restaurants on the side of the road that had great greesy burgers that you stopped at during the deer hunts or fishing trips?

One of them was on the turn off at Strawberry Reservoir, but its twin was the one at Tucker in Spanish Fork Canyon. The burgers and fries were great after a days hunt or after spending a day on the water.

Then there was the bar and grill in Schofield 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Rays in Green River


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ray's is still there isn't it? I stopped in there a few years ago but it didn't seam like their burgers were as good as they were back when they were a real bar. We used to drive down there from Price about once a month for either a burger or their double pork chops. Then when I worked down there I always had dinner there.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Yes it’s still there, it’s been quite a few years since I’ve been there. But used to love grabbing a burger on the way home from hunting.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Mims in Corrine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

T-Cee’s in Fairview


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Merry Wives Café in Hildale. Their burgers hit the spot after a morning of glassing for desert bighorn. Too bad it’s out of business now.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Granny's in Heber. Phenomenal shakes.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Rays is reliable. They've never had great burgers but they are good enough after a long trip in the desert. And let's be honest, good enough is plenty.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Critter said:


> One of them was on the turn off at Strawberry Reservoir, but its twin was the one at Tucker in Spanish Fork Canyon. The burgers and fries were great after a days hunt or after spending a day on the water.


Was it this one?
https://goo.gl/maps/uauLes5uFZNhhruc6

I've seen Tucker on the map, but it's further east down the highway. I've always wondered what the story is with this place. Looked like it was a great place to kick up your heels for a bit. I've actually found a blaze orange hat with "Ceder Haven" on the front of it, at the bottom of a draw in the nearby WMA. So I assume someone bought that hat from this location while it was still in business.

edit:



brisket said:


> T-Cee's in Fairview


I just looked that up.. I'm definitely going to have to stop there next time I'm in that area. My wife may go for that cafe next to it. Me being me, and wanting to get straight into the mountains; I never bothered to explore Fairview and ended up eating at that chevron station before going up the mountain. I thought they overcharged for their food.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I can’t go wrong at Lisa’s in Nephi or Mom’s in Salina. Sill’s in Layton or up at Red Rocks by Causey is excellent too.

If you ever are in Missoula go to Paul’s Pancake Parlor.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Lone Hunter, That's the old café at the Sheepcreek turn off. I'm pretty sure critter is referring to "BILLS CAFE". It was off HWY-40 just before you turned off to head to camp strawberry, Clarks camp, mosquito bay, badger bay, renegade.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I would stop at the truck stop in Sinclair WY and get the chicken fried steak. That sucker was as big as the plate! Homemade sausage gravy served with it.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Love me some T-cees! T-cee burger with old fashioned fries and a dirty Dr Pepper. Always used to get an iron port to drink growing up.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> Lone Hunter, That's the old café at the Sheepcreek turn off. I'm pretty sure critter is referring to "BILLS CAFE". It was off HWY-40 just before you turned off to head to camp strawberry, Clarks camp, mosquito bay, badger bay, renegade.


Ahh, gotcha. I haven't been up that way but once or twice. The area south of strawberry i'm familiar with, but I don't get north of strawberry very often. Been to granny's in Heber a couple times for their shakes.

My confusion is with "Tucker" . On the map its the area where skyline drive, highway 6, and starvation road are, but that is all there is. Sounds like a town, but their ain't no town there. I figure there used to be something there, but like Thistle, is gone now, just not necessarily from a mudslide and flood.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Lone_Hunter said:


> brisket said:
> 
> 
> > T-Cee's in Fairview
> ...


Don't bother with the café next door. It's gross.


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

Reeds in Nephi always hit the spot after a few days on the Manti.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The Tucker that I am talking about is where the rest area is now just west of the Skyline Drive turn off. There also was a motel behind it.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

The Ranch House Diner in Snowville. The Hoss Burger is huge, wash it down with the beverage of your choice and you don’t have to eat for a week!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

T-Cee's is good.




-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Balance Rock in Helper is good.
Rusty Spoon in Perry
Bluebird in Logan

And I'll vouch for Sills also.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Slackers in Torrey


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Molleys is where we stopped in Snowville 20+ years ago on the Friday before the opener (not sure if Molley is even alive anymore). Sills in Layton is good but always crowded (wonder why). Enjoy Rays in Green River when we are down that way.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Uinta Drive In, Kamas (Used to be Dicks Dive In)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

brisket said:


> Uinta Drive In, Kamas (Used to be Dicks Dive In)


Yes, this is also a good one.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Back in the day, the Kozy Cafe in Echo was the best! We use to stop there with my Grandpa on the way to and from the Uintas. I remember sitting at the bar on the stools, sipping hot chocolate and they had the best pancakes for breakfast and grilled cheese for lunch. They also had the juke box with the little ones at each table. Good memories!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I frequented the cafe in Tucker back in the 80's often while working for the railroad. Greasy for sure.

The Bar & Grill in Schofield was called "The Finns Inn". Extended kin of mine owned and ran the place.

The Wells Club in Duchesne in the early 90's had the best steak and ground sirloin burger around. Miss that grub cooked up by 'ole Chuck.

As a kid I remember lots of deer hunt breakfasts at the cafe at Currant Creek on US 40. Seems like we always stopped in on the way out to the Bookcliffs and we always chatted about the ram skull/horns in the tree inside.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Shadys Cafe in Fillmore, been gone for years. Dad always went there when we would be done hunting or fishing.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

How's about the old café at Camp Strawberry in the 70's ??


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was sitting here reading the post on all of the great dive diners and thought that I had eaten in the vast majority of the ones that were listed except for those north of SLC on the front. 

I had a van that blew up and I sat at the one at Current Creek until help came. I was installing water pipe and ate at Shady's down in Fillmore. The Wells Club out in Duchesene was a weekly stop while working in the oil fields not to mention the one across the street from it + or - a little ways. Then there were the road trips down to Salina for a quick burger and coffee when I was going to school in Provo, along with trips up to the Hub in Heber. 

This thread is bring up some great memories.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Chuck Wagon in Lava Hot Springs is Great!!!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a buddy who was a sales rep for years. He knew every good greasy spoon in the west but I like taking the side by side over the hill to the Shooting Star. Good burger and a good beverage.


----------



## mtnwldman (Mar 23, 2014)

The old Current Creek Lodge best chili cheese burger before they tore it down.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I have a buddy who was a sales rep for years. He knew every good greasy spoon in the west but I like taking the side by side over the hill to the Shooting Star. Good burger and a good beverage.


Just saw a Computer News rate the Shooting Star the Best Hamburger in the State.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

*Merry Wives Cafe*

Merry Wives Cafe, Hildale, Utah. Circa October 2017.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

brisket said:


> Merry Wives Cafe, Hildale, Utah. Circa October 2017.


That looks fabulous! Great, now I am hungry.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Have eaten and many of the places mentioned...
But have to admit when I come back to town cold and hungry, I usually hit Little Ceasars and eat the first slice in the parking lot...
I usually have elk burgers at home.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Sat n Fassys in Farina, Illinois. I swear the place has had at least 10 names in the the last 15 years. That's where I ate Sunday lunches after morning hunting every November shotgun deer hunt growing up. Absolutely terrible food, but it always sat really well and brought the good feelings.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone remember Linda's Summit Café in Eureka?


----------

